# Super Duty Spring Bolt Plate



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

On my 99 F250' the plate thats welded to the front axle that the u bolts go thru is broke. Its on the passenger side so the track bar mounts to it also. Cant find a replacement or aftermarket part online. Anyone ever replace this?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wilnip;1858926 said:


> On my 99 F250' the plate thats welded to the front axle that the u bolts go thru is broke. Its on the passenger side so the track bar mounts to it also. Cant find a replacement or aftermarket part online. Anyone ever replace this?


Picture? Are you talking about the spring perch?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

kimber750;1858960 said:


> Picture? Are you talking about the spring perch?


No. I dont have pics of mine but if you click on this link, there is a pic I found on another forum. Although none of the links or part numbers they have listed work.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1192722-broken-front-u-bolt-bracket-replacement.html


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

get the arc welder and gusset it . or replace the axle housing .


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What exactly would he gusset? Welding to a pile of rust will never hold. 

Suggest going to local salvage yard and see if they have any axle that is no good and cut the parts off you need. Have you asked your dealer if they can get the part?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a proper fix. Replacing the axle housing is not gonna happen.
The dealer couldnt find it in his parts program. I'm supposed to stop back when his manager is there. He's new. Lol.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Wilnip;1859109 said:


> I'm looking for a proper fix. Replacing the axle housing is not gonna happen.
> The dealer couldnt find it in his parts program. I'm supposed to stop back when his manager is there. He's new. Lol.


i believe from what your describing IS part of the housing

is it where the coil spring is seated ?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

No coils on 99. He has leaf springs.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

i have coils on my 99 250 , thats strange


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.fordparts.com/Default.aspx

good luck there


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Citytow;1859139 said:


> i have coils on my 99 250 , thats strange


Maybe but thought Super Duties didn't have coils until 2006. Maybe that is just the F350's


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Coils didn't show up till late 2004


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Citytow;1859127 said:


> i believe from what your describing IS part of the housing
> 
> is it where the coil spring is seated ?


It is part of the housing. That's why I'm looking for an aftermarket fix. Cut off the old one and bolt on a new one is much easier than replacing the housing.
I have a 99, 02, and an 03 and they all have leaf springs.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

correct . too many fords around me . brainfart


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Citytow;1859139 said:


> i have coils on my 99 250 , thats strange


I had coils on my 99, ten of them


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I just noticed, the title should read U Bolt plate. Damn auto correct.


----------

